# I reluctantly admit defeat. Guess My Type?



## drowninthefear (Apr 26, 2011)

*I reluctantly admit defeat. Guess My Type? IN_P*

I skipped the questions about friends, partly because I’m a loser and partly because I’m anti-social. Not in the sense that I reject people, I’m actually quite approachable, but I don’t really make an effort to meet people and make friends. _I’m not an initiator_.


1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
I think both descriptions fit me equally and I had sort of decided I was an INFP but now I’m not too sure. I think I may be more rational than most INFPs but more sentimental than most INTPs. I've noticed I tend to favor my T around Fs and F when around Ts, unless I’m around an ENFP or by myself, then there’s no preference.

But the role of inferior functions in the personality types is what made me doubt my INFP assessment the most.

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
Probably finding my place in the world and understanding why people are the way they are. Because I’ve always felt like I was very different from anyone else and I wanted to know why. I know that probably makes me sound like I want to fit in but it’s quite the opposite, I value individuality highly. It’s more of the psychological aspect of ‘why is everyone different?’ and how different people are in actuality.

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
I can't think of anything specifically but 'Eureka! moments' while brainstorming or when drawing and I'm seeing the picture come alive before my eyes, I feel pretty awesome then.

4) What makes you feel inferior?

Not having enough information to back up my ideas
Being unable to understand someone else's perspective if it's completely polar to my own
Asking for help or a favor
Being unable to do something on my own

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
Mostly how I feel about it I guess, but I also think how my actions will affect the people closest to me.

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
I emphasize on starting it, but most my projects usually die out... 

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 
A concert I went to last October. It was pretty similar to every other concert I've been to; just letting go and focusing on something outside yourself. It's probably the only place I can be myself 100% in a social situation. But what probably made it the best show I've ever been to is that I took my God sister with me- I'm not religious, neither is she but we're really close. I probably have the most fun when I'm with her.

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
Researching a bit and then trying whatever it is. Memorizing is probably the last method I’d choose for anything…

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
Not very. I'm not a slob but I only organize when it the edge starts to blur between a bit messy and a _mess_.

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
A bit of both, I think, but I probably focus more the principles behind it.

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
By following what I believe in and being myself; to each their own.

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
I think before I speak and prefer one-on-one.

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
I look before I leap, and words are equally important to action.

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
This is what really made me doubt my type... when I’m stressed I need to be left alone, to sleep, cool down, or distract myself. If I can’t isolate myself I become short-tempered and misdirect hate toward everyone.

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
People who:

Are overly emotional
Are too cold or insensitive
Are narrow-minded and controlling 
Completely spineless and can’t make up their minds for themselves
Ask for favors because they are too lazy to do it themselves
Claim they don't know how but haven't bothered to try

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
Something I've read recently, maybe? I'm more of a listener, I guess.

18) What kind of things do you pay the least attention to in your life?
A social life and physical appearance. The day of the week...

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
In no particular order:

Reading 
Thinking/Daydreaming- I can’t really differentiate the two; the usually spiral back and forth.
Drawing
Watching a movie
Baking- I like the warmth and smell more than anything
Listening to music
Going for a walk
Taking photos
Web design- for nothing in particular, just because it’s fun

Also, here are some stats for your viewing pleasure:

From 16 Personality Types Quiz :
Introversion (I): ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 96.67%
Extroversion (E): | 3.33%

Intuition (N): ||||||||||||||||| 68.97%
Sensation (S): |||||||| 31.03%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||| 50%
Feeling (F): ||||||||||||| 50%

Judging (J): |||| 14.29%
Perceiving (P): ||||||||||||||||||||| 85.71%​
From: Jungian Cognitive Function Quiz :
Ti - Fi - Ne - Te - Ni - Fe - Si - Se

Introverted Thinking (Ti): |||||||||||||||||| 8.45
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||| 8.17
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||| 7.65
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||| 5.24
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||| 4.8
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||| 4.22
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||| 3.24
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||| 0.71

Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is very developed.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is low.​
And lastly, from Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes :
extraverted Sensing (Se) ********************** (22.4) limited use
introverted Sensing (Si) ************************** (26.1) average use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ******************************************* (43.6) excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ******************************** (32.2) good use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ******************** (20.1) limited use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ************************************** (38.4) excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) *************** (15.2) unused
introverted Feeling (Fi) ***************************************** (41.6) excellent use

Corresponding best-fit temperaments based on your profile: Theorist; secondly Catalyst; then Improviser; and lastly, Stabilizer.​

So, uh, yeah... I appreciate any insight. Thanks.


----------



## Loveternity (Aug 3, 2011)

Let me start by saying that Fi and Ti are quite similar, so it's very possible to get confusing results in tests. That said, I believe you're an INFP not only based on your test results, but also based on your answers.

For example



drowninthefear said:


> If I can’t isolate myself I become short-tempered and misdirect hate toward everyone.


This is very likely inferior Te.

I recommend searching for Fi vs Ti topics if you haven't already. The stickies in the cognitive functions sub-forum are a good place to start.


----------



## drowninthefear (Apr 26, 2011)

Overflow said:


> This is very likely inferior Te.


This is where I get confused. I'm surrounded by Fs in my family but my reaction to stress and anger is pretty different to theirs. My SF mother's reaction is more a 'I don't deserve this' attitude. And my NF brother and sister are more 'blame someone else'. But either way I spin it, my reaction is pretty immature too: I feel useless and sad, and if I can't isolate myself, I become moody and think everyone's life is easier than my own. That's where the misdirected hate comes in, I resent you for having an easier life than me and want you to leave me the hell alone so I can brood in peace. When the fog clears up, I'm aware I don't actually feel that way and know I was just being irrational.


----------



## Loveternity (Aug 3, 2011)

@drowninthefear Not all Fs, not all SFs or NFs, not even people of the same type react _exactly_ the same when stressed. There are so many factors that affect it. From what I gather from your post, you do blame others in a way; it's their fault for not being miserable. It's a Fi - Te loop. You're trying to rationalize your hate and it's irrational because you cannot possibly be objective when conquered by that feeling.

That's just my impression of course and I still have a lot to learn about cognitive functions, so I could be wrong. I'm just trying to help you.


----------



## drowninthefear (Apr 26, 2011)

@Overflow Not exactly, I don't share blame, I take full responsibility and I wouldn't want anyone being miserable just because I am. It's like I'm really uncomfortable showing emotions. And when I'm upset, it's like they come rushing out of me. It's uncomfortable and embarrassing that I don't have control over them.


----------



## drowninthefear (Apr 26, 2011)

If anyone else comes across this thread... I looked thought Ti and Fi functions and bolded the parts I can relate to the most.

*Ti, or introverted Thinking*

It's an attitude that encourages subjective logical decision-making based on our personal and directly experiential ideas of what fits into an impersonal logic framework and what doesn't. When it comes to logic/impersonal ideas, *Ti reasons, external consensus can go to hell because it might very well be wrong, no matter how many people believe it or how many experts claim to know the truth. Ti seeks truth for its own sake; it wants to understand the relationships that force frameworks of information to fit together into cohesive wholes.* Ti is focused on the blueprint, the design, the idea--while Te is focused on the application of that idea into an objectively measurable process. Externally measurable application is not nearly as important to Ti as internal structural integrity and logical consistency with itself.

Ti appreciates structural symmetry, balance, and the beauty of symmetrical models that elegantly explain and organize real world phenomena (perceived by Ne or Se) into neatly arranged categories. *Ti people are usually very good with pure logic in a vacuum*, as *Ti simply "knows" inherently what is logical and what is not*, and will defend this sense of logic to the death just to prove a point. Te people, on the other hand, are more concerned with what tangible USE can come from an argument--which is often none. This is why INTPs will *argue hypotheticals all day* but INTJs will rarely bother trying to convince you. For the INTJ, Te simply doesn't see what useful goal would be served by trying to change your opinion.

Ti: *What logical relationships necessitate this system working the way it does, and how can I make them make sense to me*?

Te: What externally verifiable, quantifiable evidence can we show that this is logical, and what tangible goal can be served by spending our time on it?

Another good example is music theory...when I learned chord theory I naturally wanted to learn the rules of how chords fit together so that I'd understand the entire system holistically and could theoretically figure out any chord. *Ti likes to figure out entire systems just for the sake of getting a glimpse of complete truth *("I want to play guitar, so I will learn the system of rules for how chords are built so I understand the whole thing at once"), whereas Te is much more goal-oriented and always wants to know how this system can be applied to something externally useful or used to accomplish our predetermined goals...so Te would be more inclined to first figure out what the goal is ("What do I plan to use my guitar playing for?") and then learn only what's necessary to complete that goal. ("I want to learn 'Freebird', so I will learn the chords and techniques necessary to play that song.")

Te takes a step by step, sequential and linear approach based on which steps are needed to complete its goals, while Ti *tries to understand the entire system as one big unit simply because it's interesting and stimulating*.

I borrowed the following baseball analogy from Lenore Thomson, because it works so well:

So let's say you're playing baseball. Te would tell us that if the runner doesn't reach the base before the ball gets there, he's out--period. That's objectively verifiable and can be shown logically, through external empirical evidence/consensus of experts that it is always the case, and it can be quantified and measured precisely without any personal emotions getting involved. (You can see why so many TJs are research scientists, especially NTJs.)

But Te won't do us any good when we're the runner trying to decide whether to steal 2nd base or wait for another hit. The *situational logic* in this case is *subjective Ti because it requires us to reason out what makes sense at the moment according to our direct experience*--the logic at play here cannot be precisely quantified in an externally verifiable manner.


*Fi, or introverted Feeling*

Unlike Fe, Fi leads you to draw ethics purely from an internal, subjective source and finds Fe's collective approach to morality shallow and fake. Since ethics are purely a personal ideal in Fi's view, *all personal feelings are sacred* and allowing any outside views to affect them is patently unethical. Fi treats ethics in the same way Ti treats logic, in that it's something that requires no external context to understand and that should not be influenced or changed by any outside forces.

The ability to express one's personal feelings and inner self freely and maintain a strong sense of personal uniqueness and individuality is of utmost importance to Fi. (It's also important to Ti, but for different reasons and in different contexts.) I have found that many Fi users *dislike typology in general because they feel that "putting people into boxes" suppresses their sense of personal identity*, and that people are too unique to be categorized so easily. *<--- Pertaining to that, not exactly. I just think there's more grey areas than typology covers. I can appreciate typology in theory though.*

Fi people are typically very good at picking up emotional vibes in the tone of voice and word choice of others. They often know what you're feeling even better than you do because they're aware of the subtle effects that different emotional states have on our behaviors and can pick up cues about how you're feeling that you didn't even intend to give off. For this reason strong Fi users are *profoundly empathetic* and tend to understand and identify with basic human needs on a profound level. If you were to criticize someone's behavior from an Fi standpoint, it would be in the form of, "What you are doing is hurting my feelings/violating my ethics/preventing me from fulfilling my basic human needs." Strong Fi users often feel a certain connection to the beauty of nature, animals, and life itself, simply *"knowing" deep inside themselves that life is sacred *and all individuals possess inherent value.

A mature Fi user is extremely in tune with the emotional needs of others and very supportive of and responsive to them. An immature Fi user is *overly preoccupied with his own emotional needs* and will act passive aggressively toward people who don't bend over backwards to cater to how he feels. Note that both Fe and Fi users often feel a strong sense of *moral obligation to their loved ones*; the difference is simply the source of this obligation. If it comes from an external/objective cultural standard, it's probably Fe--if it comes from a personal sense of moral responsibility that deliberately blocks out external influence, it's probably Fi. 

Fi doms are ethical perfectionists in the same way Ti doms are logical perfectionists. They seek a sense of internal balance and harmony with their surroundings that feels right in their own individual way. Note that introverted judgment (Ti/Fi) seeks depth and specificity while extroverted judgment (Te/Fe) seeks broad applicability. Ti *wants to define exactly what is logically correct under an extremely specific set of circumstances that may never happen in the real world*, while Te seeks widely applicable objective consensus that can apply in many different situations. Fi seeks to determine precisely *what the user feels is morally right* regardless of external application, while Fe seeks widely applicable, generalized ethical rules that can serve to govern entire groups. Ti/Fe =* I think*/We feel; Fi/Te = *I feel*/We think.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

You dont seem very Fe to me
you seem def like an introvert
i would go with INFP here since INTP has Fe inferior 
also you seem more Fi since the sentence everybody are very different and individual is more Fi to me 
thats my opinion now 
i think you are an INFP 
you are maybe slightly less emotional so you have a line of reasoning while using Fi - this depends - some people are more obvious Fi/e users then others
many of my INFJ or INFP friends seem half rational/ half emotional


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

I also believe you are an INFP


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> Let me start by saying that Fi and Ti are quite similar


Not true. How are thinking and feeling similar at all? Dominant thinkers and dominant feelers shouldn't be very similar, due to the two extremes that these dichotomies represent. One is highly logic-oriented and detached from humanistic thinking and one is highly aligned with humanistic, personal subjectivity. Both work as internal judgement frameworks of their respective perspectives of reasoning.

This alone makes the OP an Fi dom:



> 2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
> Probably finding my place in the world and understanding why people are the way they are. Because I’ve always felt like I was very different from anyone else and I wanted to know why. I know that probably makes me sound like I want to fit in but it’s quite the opposite, I value individuality highly. It’s more of the psychological aspect of ‘why is everyone different?’ and how different people are in actuality.


INTP's aspiration would be "to fit in," since Fe is their inferior function, which is also known as the "aspirational function." The OP seems to want to aspire toward inferior Te, like classifying logically who they feel they really are relative to others, using Te to satisfy dominant Fi.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

One of the most beneficial things I have learned recently to do is to graph out your CF results which sometimes makes things a little clearer. In your K2C Test scores, you clearly have Sensing as your weakest preference which suggest you are either en ENxP or INxJ. 










My guess is that you might be an ENTP (Ne is strongest preference and both Ne and Ni are fairly strong suggesting an overall predilection toward Intuition as defined by the K2C test) and Fe is probably being confused as Fi. Your thinking scores are very high and I don't think that Te and Ti are getting mixed up to the degree indicated here (you have a strong orientation toward thinking as well), and Fe and Fi are often misdefined or poorly worded on tests.

That being said I agree that the OP sounds like someone with Inferior Thinking and the CF tests are probably more a reflection on the persona of the individual.


----------



## drowninthefear (Apr 26, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> One of the most beneficial things I have learned recently to do is to graph out your CF results which sometimes makes things a little clearer. In your K2C Test scores, you clearly have Sensing as your weakest preference which suggest you are either en ENxP or INxJ.


I find this interesting since the K2C and JCG test both suggest I am either INFP, INTP, INTJ, ENFP, or ENTP. Truthfully, I don't think I use Ni as often as the cognitive fuction test suggest.



LiquidLight said:


> I don't think that Te and Ti are getting mixed up to the degree indicated here (you have a strong orientation toward thinking as well), and Fe and Fi are often misdefined or poorly worded on tests.


This I can agree with completely. I was looking for more congitive function quizes and found one on Similarminds.com. I think it's wording was pretty concise but my results still are that drastically different.

Classic Jungian Cognitive Functions Personality Test

Extroversion (21%) / Introversion (59%)

Sensation (33%) / Intuition (73%)

Thinking (67%) / Feeling (50%)


Te (Extroverted Thinking) (33%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (71%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (52%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (69%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (18%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (35%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (36%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (57%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - intp​



LiquidLight said:


> That being said I agree that the OP sounds like someone with Inferior Thinking and the CF tests are probably more a reflection on the persona of the individual.


I found that interesting as well. And I came across another quiz on the site: Jung Preference Exploration Personality Test

Actualized type: INTP
(who you are)
Introverted (I) 66.67% Extroverted (E) 33.33%
Intuitive (N) 67.65% Sensing (S) 32.35%
Thinking (T) 50% Feeling (F) 50%
Perceiving (P) 58.62% Judging (J) 41.38%
*The current algorithm breaks the tie randomly so refresh the page to see alternate results

Preferred type: INTP
(who you prefer to be)
Introverted (I) 81.48% Extroverted (E) 18.52%
Intuitive (N) 54.55% Sensing (S) 45.45%
Thinking (T) 51.35% Feeling (F) 48.65%
Perceiving (P) 69.23% Judging (J) 30.77%
*The current algorithm breaks the tie randomly so refresh the page to see alternate results​
of course when I refreshed it, it gave me this:

Actualized type: INFP
(who you are)
Introverted (I) 66.67% Extroverted (E) 33.33%
Intuitive (N) 67.65% Sensing (S) 32.35%
Thinking (T) 50% Feeling (F) 50%
Perceiving (P) 58.62% Judging (J) 41.38%
*The current algorithm breaks the tie randomly so refresh the page to see alternate results

Preferred type: INTP
(who you prefer to be)
Introverted (I) 81.48% Extroverted (E) 18.52%
Intuitive (N) 54.55% Sensing (S) 45.45%
Thinking (T) 51.35% Feeling (F) 48.65%
Perceiving (P) 69.23% Judging (J) 30.77%
*The current algorithm breaks the tie randomly so refresh the page to see alternate results​


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

> Te (Extroverted Thinking) (33%)
> your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods
> 
> Ti (Introverted Thinking) (71%)
> ...


Yea Feeling scores probably too high to be INTP in actuality. And Sensing is still your lowest score. To me this all seems to indicate ENTP (but again your own description of yourself seems not to bear that out, so we have to figure out who is lying: you or the tests LOL). 

The other thing that makes me not think INTP is that you have a general overall preference for intuition as I think I mentioned earlier. Both Ni and Ne scores are high, across multiple tests, and I don't know if that would be the case for an auxiliary function generally (that's pretty heavy shadow usage one way or the other and I'd be more willing to bet the Intuition questions aren't great at delineating the two -- this seems to be a common problem on CF tests where the definitions of the functions are either too broad or too narrow).


----------



## drowninthefear (Apr 26, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> Not true. How are thinking and feeling similar at all? Dominant thinkers and dominant feelers shouldn't be very similar, due to the two extremes that these dichotomies represent. One is highly logic-oriented and detached from humanistic thinking and one is highly aligned with humanistic, personal subjectivity. Both work as internal judgement frameworks of their respective perspectives of reasoning.


I don't consider myself to use humanistic thinking per se, it's more situational subjectivity and I do think that's quite similar to personal subjectivity. For me, if it makes sense, it feels right.


----------



## drowninthefear (Apr 26, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> Both Ni and Ne scores are high, across multiple tests, and I don't know if that would be the case for an auxiliary function generally (that's pretty heavy shadow usage one way or the other and I'd be more willing to bet the Intuition questions aren't great at delineating the two -- this seems to be a common problem on CF tests where the definitions of the functions are either too broad or too narrow).


I can guarentee you I have a preference for Ne, but not more than Fi or Ti. Ni I don't really have a preference for, I consider myself selectively empathetic but I can't guess what you're feeling. You have to tell me what's wrong or why you feel the way you do. If I genuinely understand with your perspective, then I feel empathy.



LiquidLight said:


> you have a general overall preference for intuition as I think I mentioned earlier.


You did mention it before but I can't fathom being ENxx at all.

Also, I think my S is rather low because I just don't see the need for it, I am very aware of my surroundings but I find it more of a nuisance and distracting to what I could be doing.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

drowninthefear said:


> I can guarentee you I have a preference for Ne, but not more than Fi or Ti. Ni I don't really have a preference for, I consider myself selectively empathetic but I can't guess what you're feeling. You have to tell me what's wrong or why you feel the way you do. If I genuinely understand with your perspective, then I feel empathy.
> 
> You did mention it before but I can't fathom being ENxx at all.
> 
> Also, I think my S is rather low because I just don't see the need for it, I am very aware of my surroundings but I find it more of a nuisance and distracting to what I could be doing.



Actually all this points to an intuitive dominant. Again if we reference Lenore Thomson's boat analogy, the inferior function is the function that you (actually your ego) is most willing to kick off the boat. You seem to indicate that for you that function is Sensing, which points to a dominant intuitive 'captain' so to speak. Don't try to make yourself fit some stereotype of what you think an Extraverted Intuitive looks like, it is simply a matter of how your thoughts are being directed (by and large the functions are not major influences of behavior, they just function to direct your thoughts in specific ways). 

Sensing and Intuition are opposite ways of perception. Sensing basically equals empiricism. What is (or what was). Intuition (in the JCF/MBTI sense) is perception based on what isn't there (implications, significance, possibilities, symbolism). So you can't perceive what is there and what isn't there at the same time. That's why a dominant Sensing type will tend to reject their intuition tending not to trust gut feelings but only what they can see or have experienced, and a dominant Intuitive will rarely take things at face value. So a dominant Intuitive will have a Sensing shadow, so to speak, and a dominant Sensor will have an Intuitive shadow.

Also empathy isn't really a part of the functions either. It often gets tied in with Feeling, but really isn't a component of Feeling. Feeling is just value judgments. Period. How much is something worth, either based on an objective external standard or an evaluation imposed upon by your own rationale. In MBTI/JCF Feeling has come to mean morals, emotions, etc., but if we strip all that away we realize that Feeling just deals with value judgments. Feeling rationalizes emotional content (affect) either by appealing to an external objective standard (Fe) or your own subjective evaluative notions (Fi).


----------



## drowninthefear (Apr 26, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> Actually all this points to an intuitive dominant. Again if we reference Lenore Thomson's boat analogy, the inferior function is the function that you (actually your ego) is most willing to kick off the boat. You seem to indicate that for you that function is Sensing, which points to a dominant intuitive 'captain' so to speak. Don't try to make yourself fit some stereotype of what you think an Extraverted Intuitive looks like, it is simply a matter of how your thoughts are being directed (by and large the functions are not major influences of behavior, they just function to direct your thoughts in specific ways).


My view on Sensing is that it's impossible to do the _exact_ same thing twice so why would I even try. That's not to say I don't ever consider (my) past action and experience. Also, being in the moment just kind of feels unnatural if that makes sense, it's always lost in thought or just in my head. I'm not trying to fit into any stereotype. I'm trying to figure out what type fits me.

Intuition may be my dom function but that suggest I may actually be an extrovert and I am anything but. At this point I've just confused myself when I was pretty damn sure I was INFP. Those cognitive results made it more confusing. While trying to determine my type, I have to look at your dom and auxiliary functions, right? I've done that and it's either: Ne/Ti, Ne/Fi, Ti/Ne, Fi/Ne, or Ni/Te. That gives me ENTP, ENFP, INFP, INTP, or INTJ. And all of those fit me pretty well with the exception of INTJ. But that does not clarify if I'm thinking or feeling.



LiquidLight said:


> Also empathy isn't really a part of the functions either. It often gets tied in with Feeling, but really isn't a component of Feeling. Feeling is just value judgments. Period. How much is something worth, either based on an objective external standard or an evaluation imposed upon by your own rationale. In MBTI/JCF Feeling has come to mean morals, emotions, etc., but if we strip all that away we realize that Feeling just deals with value judgments. Feeling rationalizes emotional content (affect) either by appealing to an external objective standard (Fe) or your own subjective evaluative notions (Fi).


The thing is, I consider feelings a great deal but I can't say I let my values based on feelings influence me more than my thoughts based on principle. It's just not true.

The only reason I made it a point to look at my inferior functions was because someone on here suggested taking a look at the inferior functions if you can't figure out if your INFP or INTP and guess what? Both my Te and Fe are kind of par.

One thing I find coincidental- idk if it's worth mentioning- was that in high school when I took the MBTI I got INTJ. But I think the only reason I got J was because I was very anal and a complete perfectionist. I'm no longer like that. I can be, but only with very specific things, that does not include making up my mind, organizing, or schedules.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

> The thing is, I consider feelings a great deal but I can't say I let my values based on feelings influence me more than my thoughts based on principle. It's just not true.


Suggesting that you are oriented toward thinking over feeling.



> The only reason I made it a point to look at my inferior functions was because someone on here suggested taking a look at the inferior functions if you can't figure out if your INFP or INTP and guess what? Both my Te and Fe are kind of par.


No no. It's not like that. The reason we say look at the inferior for INTP/INFP is because they are each other's opposites. INTP is a Thinking type meaning that ALL feeling will be repressed (which is partially why they can be so hypersensitive and never quite sure of how they fit in). INFP is a Feeling type so ALL thinking gets repressed. So for example a true INFP should score low thinking scores generally and a true Ti-dom should score low Feeling scores generally (there are caveats for this where a person's inferior is really unconscious and they are manifesting Feeling or Thinking behaviors that the test is picking up but the person themselves may not be aware of -- these people though in practice are uber-Thinker or uber-Feeler in person and their shadow has to be inferred).

Either way none of this was the case with you. For you sensation (empiricism) was your weak spot. This = Intuitive. Actually INFP and INTP would have significantly higher Sensation scores and neither would want to do away with it because for those two types sensing is the tertiary function, meaning its the function they turn to for relief (or their fight or flight function). So INxPs have a noticeable Si tendency (I actually think many so-called INTPs are actually ISxJs who don't recognize how strong Si is, similarly many INFPs appear to actually be shy ESFJ or ISFJs who just end up as INFP on the MBTI dichotomy test due to its flaws). In INxPs Si would back up the dominant function and in many people would be more pronounced than even the auxiliary (again a lot of people claiming to be INPs don't seem to have much Ne, suggesting again they may be in fact SJs who are just too caught up in stereotypes).

On the subject of stereotypes Introversion/Extraversion has NOTHING TO DO WITH BEHAVIOR. So please press delete on any pre-existing notions that you can't be an extravert. Extraversion means that your primary function is one that is directed outwardly (in your case, the ability to envision possibilities in the external world). This is what makes an ENxP an extravert not because they are all that social or outgoing or 'energized by people' or any other such nonsense you commonly read. There is nothing about Ne (or any other function) that says 'by having this function you must be outgoing.' Extraversion is a disposition wherein the libido (the neutral non-directed cognitive energy) is directed by your ego to things_ outside of yourself_. It's quite apparent with you due to your ambivalence about Si that you have an introverted Shadow (meaning self-referencing as a primary state of mind does not come easily for you and you're quick to dismiss it). A lot of people think "because I'm in my own head all the time I must be an introvert," but if what you are thinking about is not related to you, that is still extraversion. 

A person might be shy and antisocial but spend all their time complaining about 'what they did' and 'what they're going to do' and 'my mom did this' and 'my parents want me to do that,' and 'I never have enough time in the day...', etc. This is all extraversion. Even if the person is not expressing this outwardly their thought patterns are directed more at what is going on around them, than at themselves. Introverts almost by description are borderline narcissists where (in extreme cases) EVERYTHING gets referenced against the Self first (my conceptual frameworks, my values, my impression of sensations, my own symbolic understandings). To an extravert referencing the self first would seem silly and awkward (the Extraverted Intuitive might ask "what does my own sensory impression have to do with what is possible for an object to become?" The introverted Sensing type would first reference their subjective impression and downplay externally applied criteria "why should I care about what it actually is, I'm only interested in what it appears to be to me." This strikes the extravert as narcissistic and selfish, the introvert sees the extravert as superficial.)

So to be an Extraverted Intuitive simply means you are a person whose predilection is to observe the outside world from the standpoint of possibilities. That would put you in the company of people like Seth MacFarlane, Quentin Tarantino, Walt Disney, Sean Parker (founder of Napster), Mark Cuban, Steve Jobs, JJ Abrams, Kanye West, Newt Gingrich, and Mr. Dink from _Doug_.


----------



## Kittann (Apr 12, 2010)

drowninthefear said:


> @Overflow Not exactly, I don't share blame, I take full responsibility and I wouldn't want anyone being miserable just because I am. It's like I'm really uncomfortable showing emotions. And when I'm upset, it's like they come rushing out of me. It's uncomfortable and embarrassing that I don't have control over them.


This is exactly how I respond to being stressed about something - I pent it up because I don't want to upset others, but eventually it bursts out in a torrent. Not that all people of the same type react to stress in the same way, as previously mentioned, just don't dismiss yourself as an INFP solely on this point.​


----------



## drowninthefear (Apr 26, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> No no. It's not like that. The reason we say look at the inferior for INTP/INFP is because they are each other's opposites. INTP is a Thinking type meaning that ALL feeling will be repressed (which is partially why they can be so hypersensitive and never quite sure of how they fit in). INFP is a Feeling type so ALL thinking gets repressed. So for example a true INFP should score low thinking scores generally and a true Ti-dom should score low Feeling scores generally (there are caveats for this where a person's inferior is really unconscious and they are manifesting Feeling or Thinking behaviors that the test is picking up but the person themselves may not be aware of -- these people though in practice are uber-Thinker or uber-Feeler in person and their shadow has to be inferred).


If that statement were true, no one would ever doubt their type. But yes, you're right, in my case that's not the issue.

The only thing indicating extroversion is the tendency toward intuition. I am shy but I'm not preoccupied with others perception of me or what's going on around me. Socializing or being around people in general is exhausting; I absorb outside stimuli like a sponge, like I said before, it's distracting and annoying. 

If I had to do away with Sensing, I'd most likely only get rid of Se; that suggests I am neither ENFP or ENTP. I _do_ use Si moderately and that suggests INFP or INTP. 



> (the Extraverted Intuitive might ask "what does my own sensory impression have to do with what is possible for an object to become?" The introverted Sensing type would first reference their subjective impression and downplay externally applied criteria "why should I care about what it actually is, I'm only interested in what it appears to be to me." This strikes the extravert as narcissistic and selfish, the introvert sees the extravert as superficial.)


I have a inclination toward narcissism; no one's opinion of me matters more than my own. I want to do my own thing and be left alone but at the same time I want to be excepted while being different. (LOL. Contradiction, much?)

I have a brother and sister who are both ENFP, I find them to be quite annoying and needy. My ESFJ mother and I, we're quite polar. The main difference between us is that she doesn't seem to have a thought process of her own and she doesn't feel the need to question _anything_.

I can say the ENTP desciption sounds a bit like me when I'm over-caffeinated... and the INFP sounds like me when I'm depressed. :/


----------



## drowninthefear (Apr 26, 2011)

@Kittann I'm not dismissing INFP solely because of that. I was never certain of my type. I just thought I'd take a stab at differentiating Te and Fe to figure out my type. It's sort backfired though; now I'm even more unsure.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> If I had to do away with Sensing, I'd most likely only get rid of Se; that suggests I am neither ENFP or ENTP. I do use Si moderately and that suggests INFP or INTP.


Well, this could point to the fact that this is your 8th function - the demonic function, that you want nothing to do with (the anti-you), since you are going down the list of all of the functions, so by this method, what you are doing could be accurately representing your type. The inferior function is definitely important and influential in the personality, so you may definitely notice it and have a conscious relationship to it, but it's just not going to look like the dominant form at all, other than on the most crude level. What makes you think that you use Fi? I'm just wondering, because there are probably more misconceptions about Fi than any other function on the internet, so I want to see if you are operating on those misconceptions or not. BTW, INTP and INFP are hands down the most popular types for people to mistype as (I suspect it's because the stupid descriptions make INTPs out to be the epitome of admirable objectivity, while the INFP descriptions make them out to be the epitome of admirable authenticity, both stereotypes which are ridiculous to the max - I mean, hello, who wouldn't want to be seen as highly logical or highly authentic - these descriptions seem to have ways of bringing the confirmation bias out of people like no other, since dominant Ti and especially dominant Fi are very poorly defined).


----------



## drowninthefear (Apr 26, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> (I suspect it's because the stupid descriptions make INTPs out to be the epitome of admirable objectivity, while the INFP descriptions make them out to be the epitome of admirable authenticity, both stereotypes which are ridiculous to the max - I mean, hello, who wouldn't want to be seen as highly logical or highly authentic - these descriptions seem to have ways of bringing the confirmation bias out of people like no other, since dominant Ti and especially dominant Fi are very poorly defined)


I assumed INTJ was the epitome of admirable objectivity. And well, yeah, INFP as you described it, ridiculously authenticity. But for me INTP was/is a combination of objectivity and subjectivity. 



JungyesMBTIno said:


> What makes you think that you use Fi?


Honestly, it was the description... 

Introverted Feeling personality types are usually gentle and kind, they are intense and passionate about their values and deeply held beliefs, which they share with trusted friends. Because of their discreet manner, their enthusiasm may not be apparent. They are sensitive to others' pain, restlessness or general discomfort and strive to find happiness, balance and wholeness for themselves in order to help others find joy, satisfaction and plenitude. They are deeply empathetic.

They live life in an intently personal fashion, acting on the belief that each person is unique and that social norms are to be respected only if they do not hinder personal development or expression. They strive to adhere to their own high personal moral standards and are particularly sensitive to inconsistencies in their environment between what is being said and what is being done. Empty promises of adhering to something they value – such as environmental causes or human rights - set off an inner alarm and they may transform themselves into modern day Joan of Arcs.

They are quietly persistent in raising awareness of cherished causes and often fight for the underdog in quiet or not-so-quiet ways. In a team, they will raise issues of integrity, authenticity, and good or bad, and may to opt out if the team refuses to address the questions raised.

*They are usually tolerant and open-minded, insightful, flexible and understanding. They live for the understanding of others *and feel deeply grateful when someone takes the time to get to know them personally*. They have good listening skills, are *genuinely concerned,* insightful, and usually avid readers. At their best, they inspire others to be themselves.*​
I no longer know, though. It seems I may be confusing Fe for Fi or Fi for Ti. I think I may have just assumed the way I see things as idealistic. But if you were to question my ideals, I don’t think I’d actually have any idea as to what they are or why I feel so strongly about them.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

drowninthefear said:


> I assumed INTJ was the epitome of admirable objectivity. And well, yeah, INFP as you described it, ridiculously authenticity. But for me INTP was/is a combination of objectivity and subjectivity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whose description is this?


----------



## drowninthefear (Apr 26, 2011)

@LiquidLight INFP ISFP Personality Types

_Edit:_ Also, I just came across THIS description of an INTP and could definitely relate to it more than the description of Fi. And there's some _*very*_ similar statements in here to the one of Fi.

As an INTP, your primary mode of living is focused internally, where you deal with things rationally and logically. Your secondary mode is external, where you take things in primarily via your intuition.

*They live primarily inside their own minds*, having the ability to analyze difficult problems, identify patterns, and come up with logical explanations. They seek clarity in everything, and are therefore driven to build knowledge. 

They typically are so strongly driven to turn problems into logical explanations, that they live much of their lives within their own heads, and may not place as much importance or value on the external world. 

INTPs value knowledge above all else.

They approach problems and theories with enthusiasm and skepticism, ignoring existing rules and opinions and defining their own approach to the resolution.

They love new ideas, and become very excited over abstractions and theories. They love to discuss these concepts with others. They may seem "dreamy" and distant to others, because they spend a lot of time inside their minds musing over theories. They hate to work on routine things - they would much prefer to build complex theoretical solutions, and leave the implementation of the system to others. They are intensely interested in theory, and will put forth tremendous amounts of time and energy into finding a solution to a problem with has piqued their interest.

INTPs do not like to lead or control people. *They're very tolerant and flexible in most situations, unless one of their firmly held beliefs has been violated or challenged, in which case they may take a very rigid stance.* The INTP is likely to be very shy when it comes to meeting new people. On the other hand, the INTP is very self-confident and gregarious around people they know well, or when discussing theories which they fully understand.

INTPs are usually not in-tune with how people are feeling, and are not naturally well-equiped to meet the emotional needs of others. *<--- I believe this is what I was referring to when I mentioned I didn't have a preference for Ni.*

Since their Feeling side is their least developed trait, the INTP may have difficulty giving the warmth and support that is sometimes necessary in intimate relationships.

If the INTP has not developed their Sensing side sufficiently, they may become unaware of their environment, and exhibit weakness in performing maintenance-type tasks, such as bill-paying and dressing appropriately.

*They are likely to express themselves in what they believe to be absolute truths.* Sometimes, their well thought-out understanding of an idea is not easily understandable by others, but the INTP is not naturally likely to tailor the truth so as to explain it in an understandable way to others. The INTP may be prone to abandoning a project once they have figured it out, moving on to the next thing. 

*The INTP is usually very independent, unconventional, and original. They are not likely to place much value on traditional goals such as popularity and security. They usually have complex characters, and may tend to be restless and temperamental.*​


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> I assumed INTJ was the epitome of admirable objectivity. And well, yeah, INFP as you described it, ridiculously authenticity. But for me INTP was/is a combination of objectivity and subjectivity.


All of these are shallow stereotypes. You can't type yourself accurately that way.



> Honestly, it was the description...
> Introverted Feeling personality types are usually gentle and kind, they are intense and passionate about their values and deeply held beliefs, which they share with trusted friends. Because of their discreet manner, their enthusiasm may not be apparent. They are sensitive to others' pain, restlessness or general discomfort and strive to find happiness, balance and wholeness for themselves in order to help others find joy, satisfaction and plenitude. They are deeply empathetic.
> 
> They live life in an intently personal fashion, acting on the belief that each person is unique and that social norms are to be respected only if they do not hinder personal development or expression. They strive to adhere to their own high personal moral standards and are particularly sensitive to inconsistencies in their environment between what is being said and what is being done. Empty promises of adhering to something they value – such as environmental causes or human rights - set off an inner alarm and they may transform themselves into modern day Joan of Arcs.
> ...


Okay, so you cherry-picked a few words for yourself from this description and thought that can conclude your type? At this point, you're not even typing your personality (for instance, any type can be an avid reader, insightful, deeply grateful when others get to know them personally, insightful, etc.) - you're just attributing a type to traits you may or may not have, which doesn't account for even remotely an entire personality. This is one of those horrendous descriptions. You sound like you're just typing the image that you think you give off, which isn't your type. Since you admitted to not knowing what your ideals are and why you feel so strongly about them, you are definitely not an Fi user of any stripe (Fi is all about knowing the what and why of ideals, personal values, what makes you feel certain ways and why based on its own personal reasoning system, etc.). Anyone can see things idealistically. This isn't type-related. I'm quite curious to know why you think that you're an F dom/aux? If anything, you're probably some type of Fe user (maybe a tert. Fe user based on your cognitive functions results, ENTP).


----------



## drowninthefear (Apr 26, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> All of these are shallow stereotypes. You can't type yourself accurately that way.


Why would I try typing myself based on stereotype? I thought I was INFP regardless of using Ti. lol. 

I don't do stereotypes.



JungyesMBTIno said:


> Okay, so you cherry-picked a few words for yourself from this description and thought that can conclude your type?


No, what made me assume my personality type, were the preference and cognitive function results. Which always come up as either INTP, or INFP, or ENxP.

You asked me _why I thought I used Fi_ and I said it was because of the description.


----------



## drowninthefear (Apr 26, 2011)

For some reason, I was under the impression ‘feeling’ meant emotion toward something, and in turn that being mutually exclusive to making ‘value’ judgments. I was wrong. After searching through various descriptions on F and T, this is probably the most concisely worded description I've come across. 

Thinking (T) 
When I make a decision, I like to find the basic truth or principle to be applied, regardless of the specific situation involved. I like to analyze pros and cons, and then be consistent and logical in deciding. I try to be impersonal, so I won’t let my personal wishes--or other people’s wishes--influence me.

The following statements generally apply to me:
*I enjoy technical* and scientific *fields where logic is important*.
*I notice inconsistencies*.
*I look for logical explanations or solutions to most everything.*
*I make decisions with my head and want to be fair.*
*I believe telling the truth is more important than being tactful.*
Sometimes I miss or don’t value the “people” part of a situation.
*I can be seen as too task-oriented, uncaring, or indifferent.*

Feeling (F)
I believe I can make the best decisions by weighing what people care about and the points-of-view of persons involved in a situation. I am concerned with values and what is the best for the people involved. I like to do whatever will establish or maintain harmony. In my relationships, I appear caring, warm, and tactful.

The following statements generally apply to me:
I have a people or communications orientation.
*I am concerned with harmony* and nervous when it is missing.
I look for what is important to others and express concern for others.
I make decisions with my heart and *want to be compassionate*.
I believe being tactful is more important than telling the “cold” truth.
Sometimes I miss seeing or communicating the “hard truth” of situations.
I am sometimes experienced by others as too *idealistic*, mushy, or indirect.

My principles (or values, as I thought they were) have always been to realize everyone has a different point of view and be fair to everyone. Selfishness clouds judgment, it’s important to realize everything has cause and effect/pros and cons. I’m also not the type of person to hold something against someone. Everyone makes mistakes, how is someone suppose to learn/grow as a person if they don’t get another chance to make the right choice? But all in all, being truthful is probably the most important thing; if you aren’t honest with others, you are not honest with yourself.

Based on my research on the cognitive functions, my preferences should be Ne ↔ Ti, Ni, Fi, Te, Si, Fe, Se. Now I just need to find another cognitive function test (one, I haven’t taken before) to verify this.

If anyone else has any more insight on this, I’d appreciate some perspective.


----------



## slyspy (May 18, 2011)

What would you rather do: think the way everyone else thinks or feel the way everyone else feels? Put your feelings aside or put your thoughts aside to fit in? I think that is the main difference between INFPs and INTPs. For me I don't care about how I feel about a subject. My feelings don't matter. What matters is the truth. For INFPs they aren't going to change how they feel about something just to fit in. So for example: everyone arounds me likes DA BEARS (i live in chicago) so therefore I like them too. Now an INFP is probably not going to like them just because everyone else feels that way. For me feelings are illogical and therefore I just take on the feelings of those around me. I guess for me it just comes down to the first question I asked. This is one of the harder ones to decipher between though. I had to think twice between Ti and Fi before I stuck with Ti.


----------



## drowninthefear (Apr 26, 2011)

@slyspy I live in LA, consensus: everyone loves the Lakers. I do love the Lakers but I don’t think it’s _just because everyone else does_; it’s because they’re beast on the court.

Even if it’s a topic I don’t really care about, I would be able form my own opinion about it. I don’t think I’d ever be able to think like everyone else does and I can’t agree to something unless it’s true.


----------



## Femmefatale (Feb 22, 2012)

After reading.... 10 lines? 

INFP....


----------



## slyspy (May 18, 2011)

drowninthefear said:


> @slyspy I live in LA, consensus: everyone loves the Lakers. I do love the Lakers but I don’t think it’s _just because everyone else does_; it’s because they’re beast on the court.
> 
> Even if it’s a topic I don’t really care about, I would be able form my own opinion about it. I don’t think I’d ever be able to think like everyone else does and I can’t agree to something unless it’s true.



This is a total cop-out. You didn't answer my question really. Maybe I shouldn't have put the example in since it is somewhat distracting. I was trying to garner whether you value your own thoughts more or your own feelings. You didn't really answer that question. I'm getting the feeling like you don't really understand the difference? Let's try this. If you are really disappointed at someone for doing something horrible to you would you take it personally and lash out at them or would you most likely try to be understanding and forgiving? What is more important your feelings or others? For those with Fe there is almost a sacrifice of feelings on the behalf of the people in their lives. For example ESFJs, and I know you are not one but this will help make the distinction, (WARNING: STEREOTYPE) will wear what others are wearing and listen to music others listen too because their feelings on what is the right clothes to wear or the right music to listen to does not matter as much as what other people feel. ESTJS, who use Te, on the other hand (WARNING: ANOTHER STEREOTYPE) will rely on expert opinions and not be willing to fight those expert opinions and the status quo. They are less likely to go with what makes sense to them and are more willing to rely on authority figures to tell them what is and isn't true. They are generally less nit picky than a Ti who likes to see inconsistencies in everything. An INFP will stick with the clothes and music that makes them feel good and comfortable no matter how anyone else feels and an INTP will stick with what makes sense to them even if it goes against the status quo. 


Descriptions:

It is often hard to assign words to the values used to make introverted Feeling judgments since they are often associated with images, feeling tones, and gut reactions more than words. As a cognitive process, it often serves as a filter for information that matches what is valued, wanted, or worth believing in. There can be a continual weighing of the situational worth or importance of everything and a patient balancing of the core issues of peace and conflict in life’s situations. We engage in the process of introverted Feeling when a value is compromised and we think, “Sometimes, some things just have to be said.” On the other hand, most of the time this process works “in private” and is expressed through actions. It helps us know when people are being fake or insincere or if they are basically good. It is like having an internal sense of the “essence” of a person or a project and reading fine distinctions among feeling tones.

The process of extraverted Feeling often involves a desire to connect with (or disconnect from) others and is often evidenced by expressions of warmth (or displeasure) and self-disclosure. The “social graces,” such as being polite, being nice, being friendly, being considerate, and being appropriate, often revolve around the process of extraverted Feeling. Keeping in touch, laughing at jokes when others laugh, and trying to get people to act kindly to each other also involve extraverted Feeling. Using this process, we respond according to expressed or even unexpressed wants and needs of others. We may ask people what they want or need or self-disclose to prompt them to talk more about themselves. This often sparks conversation and lets us know more about them so we can better adjust our behavior to them. Often with this process, we feel pulled to be responsible and take care of others’ feelings, sometimes to the point of not separating our feelings from theirs. We may recognize and adhere to shared values, feelings, and social norms to get along.


Introverted Thinking often involves finding just the right word to clearly express an idea concisely, crisply, and to the point. Using introverted Thinking is like having an internal sense of the essential qualities of something, noticing the fine distinctions that make it what it is and then naming it. It also involves an internal reasoning process of deriving subcategories of classes and sub-principles of general principles. These can then be used in problem solving, analysis, and refining of a product or an idea. This process is evidenced in behaviors like taking things or ideas apart to figure out how they work. The analysis involves looking at different sides of an issue and seeing where there is inconsistency. In so doing, we search for a “leverage point” that will fix problems with the least amount of effort or damage to the system. We engage in this process when we notice logical inconsistencies between statements and frameworks, using a model to evaluate the likely accuracy of what’s observed.


Contingency planning, scheduling, and quantifying utilize the process of extraverted Thinking. Extraverted Thinking helps us organize our environment and ideas through charts, tables, graphs, flow charts, outlines, and so on. At its most sophisticated, this process is about organizing and monitoring people and things to work efficiently and productively. Empirical thinking is at the core of extraverted Thinking when we challenge someone’s ideas based on the logic of the facts in front of us or lay out reasonable explanations for decisions or conclusions made, often trying to establish order in someone else’s thought process. In written or verbal communication, extraverted Thinking helps us easily follow someone else’s logic, sequence, or organization. It also helps us notice when something is missing, like when someone says he or she is going to talk about four topics and talks about only three. In general, it allows us to compartmentalize many aspects of our lives so we can do what is necessary to accomplish our objectives.

Understanding the Eight Jungian Cognitive Processes / Eight Functions Attitudes


----------



## drowninthefear (Apr 26, 2011)

slyspy said:


> This is a total cop-out. You didn't answer my question really.


lol. It was a total cop-out, sorry.



slyspy said:


> An INFP will stick with the clothes and music that makes them feel good and comfortable no matter how anyone else feels and an INTP will stick with what makes sense to them even if it goes against the status quo.


Are they really so different? Personally, I wear clothes that are comfortable but cheap. I shop on an 'in the moment' budget, if I want something I'll factor in quality and quantity and price and then see if I still really want it. To me buying something simply because you 'like it' or 'because everyone else is doing it' or 'you have it on good authority' makes no damn sense. But if it's reasonable and I want it, then why not?

It's not always about my feelings or everyone esle's. I don't really think about feelings on a conscious level unless I'm around other people or something calls them out. Then it's usually about theirs but not completely. If I think they're being irrational I'll explain to them why I think so. 

A lot of times, feelings over complicate things but I don't find them completely useless. I like to know where a person is coming from regardless of whether it's from a T or F perspective. And I'm probably the most tolerant and forgiving person in my family. But I don't agree for the sake of agreeing.

With my ESFJ mother, it's usually everyone else's feelings but she's not completely selfless. She's called me inconsiderate (or a traitor) if I disagree with her on something. With my ENFP brother and sister, it's usually their own feelings but they too are not completely selfish. They've called me selfish if I don't bend over backwards for them. 

Also, we're rather close knit, with the exception of me. Maybe it's because I'm an introvert and I don't enjoy being around people for extended periods of time but, I don't even like being around them for an extended amount of time either. I'd rather be in my room reading about whatever my interest of the moment is and just being alone with my thoughts. But since we are such a close knit family, when I come out of my own head I feel really guilty about not spending time with them. And I'm not emotionally expressive but I'll do something 'nice' for them to try and make up for being self/thought/task absorbed and then slink away to my room again.


----------



## slyspy (May 18, 2011)

You sound more like an INTP to me. *shrugs*


----------



## drowninthefear (Apr 26, 2011)

slyspy said:


> You sound more like an INTP to me. *shrugs*


Yeah, that's what I'm concluding. I'm certain I was confusing Fi for Ti and Fi for Fe. It's obvious now, I use Fe more than Fi. I think my results weren't accurate because I was answering the Fi questions the way I answered the Ti questions and the Fe questions based on the social norms and tradition aspect. Truth is, just because I don't see the point or I don't actually care, doesn't mean I don't treat those things with humility. I realize that stuff is important to other people and how I feel about it doesn't actually matter for most part.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

@drowninthefear, this is what you posted on this thread in helping to type EmpireConquered:

EC said: I like to find fallacy and inconsistencies in things, Te is there, but not used as much as Ti, I guess.


You said: _I can definitely relate to that. My function order is Ti, Ne, Ni, Si, Fe, Te, Fi, Se. My Fe and Te are very interchangeable; Fe comes ahead just barely. While I love facts and the application of logic, I'd much rather analyze and theorize than do any of the labor._ 


Ti Ne Si Fe is INTP

and by saying this part: _While I love facts and the application of logic, I'd much rather analyze and theorize than do any of the labor._
that is how INTP's are, love to theorize and debate and discuss rather than really worry about applying in the physical

~just food for thought~


----------



## drowninthefear (Apr 26, 2011)

Dreamer777 said:


> @drowninthefear, this is what you posted on this thread in helping to type EmpireConquered:
> 
> EC said: I like to find fallacy and inconsistencies in things, Te is there, but not used as much as Ti, I guess.
> 
> ...


Haha, I know. I've pretty much concluded I am an INTP since I've posted this thread. I just haven't updated my profile/type yet. The reason for that; I had to second guess myself first. 

:wink:


----------

